
React-flow-diagram – React Component to render, create and edit Diagrams - chris_st
https://github.com/drummerhead/react-flow-diagram
======
chris_st
Batteries included React Component for rendering, creating and editing
diagrams.

Really beautiful and functional diagram drawing and interaction code (not to
be confused with [https://github.com/rmfisher/react-flow-
diagrams](https://github.com/rmfisher/react-flow-diagrams) (note the final
's')).

See a quick demo video here:
[https://twitter.com/DrummerHead/status/976113865464467462](https://twitter.com/DrummerHead/status/976113865464467462)

